
No Salespeople for Slack - tim_sw
http://www.businessinsider.com/slack-ceo-stewart-butterfield-no-salespeople-2016-3
======
exolymph
I think refusing to hire salespeople is silly. It's useful to have humans who
convince large companies to pull the trigger on a relatively new and novel
SaaS.

